# Metal Roof Arrived in Wrong Color



## FoundSquatch (8 mo ago)

Help - what are our options? The new metal panels for our roof arrived and they are the wrong color. This is for a remodel. The house has a darker brown metal roof and we requested the new roofing material to match. The color that arrived is a very light grey/tan color and can appear almost white with the sun hitting it. It does not match. We waited over 3 months for the roof to arrive. Concerned about additional project delays.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Not anything you can do but wait for the right stuff


----------

